# I got an early Christmas present!



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2011)

My hubby gave me my Christmas present on Thursday! I've been wanting one of these since they came out in 2007. 
I hope it's ok that I am posting this here & not in the bragging section.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 10, 2011)

that is just pure sexy right there crickett !!! i love my old jeep !!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow!  That's awesome!!  Tell the Hubby he done good.


----------



## quinn (Dec 10, 2011)

dang sweet ride!looks like somebody been good!that thing will look better with alittle mudd on it!


----------



## carver (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful Jeep Crickett,I bet you and the kids will have fun in it!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 11, 2011)

Well that'll do for a Christmas present.  I need to show this thread to Mrs. Hoss to give her the idea.  (Well maybe not, she may think I'm hinting that this is what she's getting)

Hoss


----------



## agoodhunter (Dec 11, 2011)

Unbelievably jealous!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2011)

FERAL ONE said:


> that is just pure sexy right there crickett !!! i love my old jeep !!!!



You think that's sexy?! Wait til you see it here in a few weeks. It ain't gonna stay stock long!

We were originally looking for a TJ but he knew I'd be happier w/ the 4 door JK.



DRB1313 said:


> Wow!  That's awesome!!  Tell the Hubby he done good.



Thanks! He's so good to me! 



quinn said:


> dang sweet ride!looks like somebody been good!that thing will look better with alittle mudd on it!



Thanks! It ain't mud ready yet!



carver said:


> Beautiful Jeep Crickett,I bet you and the kids will have fun in it!



Thanks! The kids love it! I had the Grand Cherokee before & they hated riding in it. Believe it or not this has way more room than the GC did.



Hoss said:


> Well that'll do for a Christmas present.  I need to show this thread to Mrs. Hoss to give her the idea.  (Well maybe not, she may think I'm hinting that this is what she's getting)
> 
> Hoss



You should get her one! I'm sure she deserves it! 



agoodhunter said:


> Unbelievably jealous!



I'm sorry! I wasn't trying to make anybody jealous! I'm just so darn excited I just had to share it w/ all of y'all! 


I will have to tell y'all the story of what happened when we bought it. I'll post that up later. It's kinda a long but funny story.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats on the new toy. I've been drooling over those since they came out, but it's just not in the budget. Maybe I can pick up an '07 model used here in a few more years


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow!  Congratulations Crickett!:decorate:


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2011)

gstanfield said:


> Congrats on the new toy. I've been drooling over those since they came out, but it's just not in the budget. Maybe I can pick up an '07 model used here in a few more years



I didn't think it was in our budget either but after we started searching we just happen to find this one & it fit into our price range. Everytime I mentioned wanting one before my hubby would tell me to keep dreaming. I guess dreams do come true!



wvdawg said:


> Wow!  Congratulations Crickett!:decorate:



Thanks Dennis!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2011)

*The Story*

OK this is kinda long but I will try to keep it as short as possible. We pulled up to the dealership on Thursday. Got out & saw a Red Jeep & a Black one parked next to each other. The red one had chrome wheels & the black had alloy. After talking w/ our salesman about the red one he agreed to swap the wheels if we decided to buy the red one. At the time there wasn't anybody else on the lot looking at the Jeeps. The salesman lets us take the red one to lunch while he worked on the paper work. We come back I park in front of the dealership & I lock the doors. I can see the Jeep out the windows from where we are sitting. I look up & notice a man & woman walking around on the lot. She starts heading for "my" Jeep. She tries to open the door to check it out but can't cause it's locked. I can see her motioning to her salesman letting him know she wants that one. My husband has his back to the windows so he can't see her. I just start saying out loud she's not getting my Jeep. My husband turns around to see what I'm talking about & says don't worry we got the keys. A few seconds later her salesman comes in asking for the keys. Sales manager tells him that we have them so he comes over & asks for them. Our salesman tells him that we are buying it. So he goes outside to tell his customer that it's sold. At this point our salesman still has not swapped the tires from the black Jeep. I look out & the lady has started walking toward the other part of the lot to look for something else. Our saleman gets the keys to the black Jeep & takes my red jeep to the back to swap the wheels. By the time he gets my red one back there the lady has made her way back to where the black Jeep is parked. Her salesman comes in & asks for the keys to the black one. Sales manager says that our salesman has them. So he comes over to where we are sitting & looks all over the desk for the keys & asks where they are at. My husband explains to him that our salesman has them so they can swap out the wheels. He gets all mad & storms out mumbling oh no he's not. By this time our salesman has come back in & we explain to him what's going on so he gets the manager & we all walk outside. The lady wants the black Jeep but she is not happy about switching to the chrome wheels. Manager looks at us & says which wheels do you want & I tell him the alloys off of the black Jeep. He says ok that settles it. Y'all were here first & were told we would swap them. The lady is not too happy so they agree to give her some different wheels if she decides to buy the black one. In the end everybody was satisfied but I couldn't help but giggle a little. I took the Jeep she wanted then I took the wheels off of the other Jeep she wanted. Our salesman got a kick out of it too. He said he's never had to women want the same vehicle & wheels @ the same time. I just hope karma don't come back to bite me in the rear end. After all I was there first.


----------



## Resica (Dec 11, 2011)

Crickett said:


> OK this is kinda long but I will try to keep it as short as possible. We pulled up to the dealership on Thursday. Got out & saw a Red Jeep & a Black one parked next to each other. The red one had chrome wheels & the black had alloy. After talking w/ our salesman about the red one he agreed to swap the wheels if we decided to buy the red one. At the time there wasn't anybody else on the lot looking at the Jeeps. The salesman lets us take the red one to lunch while he worked on the paper work. We come back I park in front of the dealership & I lock the doors. I can see the Jeep out the windows from where we are sitting. I look up & notice a man & woman walking around on the lot. She starts heading for "my" Jeep. She tries to open the door to check it out but can't cause it's locked. I can see her motioning to her salesman letting him know she wants that one. My husband has his back to the windows so he can't see her. I just start saying out loud she's not getting my Jeep. My husband turns around to see what I'm talking about & says don't worry we got the keys. A few seconds later her salesman comes in asking for the keys. Sales manager tells him that we have them so he comes over & asks for them. Our salesman tells him that we are buying it. So he goes outside to tell his customer that it's sold. At this point our salesman still has not swapped the tires from the black Jeep. I look out & the lady has started walking toward the other part of the lot to look for something else. Our saleman gets the keys to the black Jeep & takes my red jeep to the back to swap the wheels. By the time he gets my red one back there the lady has made her way back to where the black Jeep is parked. Her salesman comes in & asks for the keys to the black one. Sales manager says that our salesman has them. So he comes over to where we are sitting & looks all over the desk for the keys & asks where they are at. My husband explains to him that our salesman has them so they can swap out the wheels. He gets all mad & storms out mumbling oh no he's not. By this time our salesman has come back in & we explain to him what's going on so he gets the manager & we all walk outside. The lady wants the black Jeep but she is not happy about switching to the chrome wheels. Manager looks at us & says which wheels do you want & I tell him the alloys off of the black Jeep. He says ok that settles it. Y'all were here first & were told we would swap them. The lady is not too happy so they agree to give her some different wheels if she decides to buy the black one. In the end everybody was satisfied but I couldn't help but giggle a little. I took the Jeep she wanted then I took the wheels off of the other Jeep she wanted. Our salesman got a kick out of it too. He said he's never had to women want the same vehicle & wheels @ the same time. I just hope karma don't come back to bite me in the rear end. After all I was there first.



Women. Go figure.  Just kidding. Congratulations on your new vehicle. Looks nice.


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice looking Jeep Crickett!!  I agree it takes a little tweeking to make a vehicle "yours".........I am they same way, always have to do a little something to make it stand out.  Have fun and be careful


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Dec 11, 2011)

nice jeep Crickett, don't fear karma,you did nothing to be ashamed of ...think the woman would have done things deferent ?? Naw.


----------



## cornpile (Dec 11, 2011)

Holy mudholes !!!! Thats purty,Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2011)

Resica said:


> Women. Go figure.  Just kidding. Congratulations on your new vehicle. Looks nice.



 

Thanks!



Meriwether_Stalker22 said:


> Nice looking Jeep Crickett!!  I agree it takes a little tweeking to make a vehicle "yours".........I am they same way, always have to do a little something to make it stand out.  Have fun and be careful



Thanks! I have never owned a vehicle that I've got to actually do some custom stuff too! I'm sooo excited & can't wait til we add the lift & new tires & other goodies. 



Kadiddlehopper said:


> nice jeep Crickett, don't fear karma,you did nothing to be ashamed of ...think the woman would have done things deferent ?? Naw.



Thanks! I just felt a little guilty b/c I felt like I ruined her day. I would've been disappointed had the shoe been on the other foot.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## leo (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice Cricket, looking forward to seeing your customizing pics too ...


----------



## rip18 (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations!  That's great!  (And a good story!)


----------



## Crickett (Dec 14, 2011)

JasonF said:


> Congrats!!





leo said:


> Very nice Cricket, looking forward to seeing your customizing pics too ...





rip18 said:


> Congratulations!  That's great!  (And a good story!)



Thanks y'all!


----------

